
Analysts: Android & Windows 8 Tablets to Magically Catch iPad - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/analysts_android_windows_8_tablets_to_magically_catch_ipad/?utm_campaign=shorturl
======
GiraffeNecktie
His only argument is that Apple dominated the mp3 player market so therefore
it stands to reason that it will dominate the tablet using the same
combination of user experience and it's cash hoard.

That would all make sense if it was still 2001 and Apple's leading competitors
were Microsoft and Sony sleeping at the wheel.

Both Google and Microsoft are taking user experience very seriously. Yeah,
they still lag Apple and probably always will, but on the other hand a tablet
will never be as sexy and intimate as a personal music player.

High quality low cost Android devices are dominating the smartphone market and
they'll dominate in tablets too.

